# Mehr Monitor Konfiguration (4 Monitore)



## Lemiras (14. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,
ich hatte heute einen Rechner zerschossen leider, nun habe ich beim wiederherstellen ein Problem. Dieser Rechner besitzt 4 Monitore [Ja sie sind nützlich ;-)]. 

Als Grafikkarten verwende ich eine 450 und eine 550G beide von Matrox. Das Problem ist nun das ich damals zwei Zeilen in der Konfiguration ändern mußte. Leider heute nicht mehr weiß welche und wo drauf. Sax erkennt zwar beide Grafikkarten mit den jeweils zwei Ausgängen jedoch bekomme ich nur 2 Monitore (die von der 550G) angesteuert. Wenn ich versuche die anderen beiden anzusteuern stürzt X ab.

Weiß hier jemand noch rat?

Gruß Lemi


----------

